

Text in SVG: 3nd Attempt – Size Reduction - taivare
http://www.thephilosophicalgeek.com/2014/09/text-in-svg-3nd-attempt-size-reduction.html

======
jloughry
It's not an unreasonable solution. Back in the days of Word 1.0 (pre-GUI), it
was common to have a bitmap font containing the company logo (perhaps in a few
variations) in a few sizes for insertion as letterhead by laser printers. The
practice persists to this day in large corporations using the most modern GUI
word processor; in the standard .dot template file, in the upper right corner,
is a single "Z" in a special font that displays as the ZEBRA CORPORATION logo.
If you look at the font, you'll find it contains but a handful of glyphs.

I can see your solution having wider applicability.

------
robert_tweed
If the font data isn't already compressed (I'm guessing not from the
description) then a simple decompression algorithm after base-64 decoding
might reduce the size considerably more, although there is a direct trade-off
against added code size, given that it's a one-off.

Note that I say "simple decompression" (not compression) because the
compression itself can be arbitrarily complex, to optimise the compression
ratio. Such asymmetries are not uncommon in compression algorithms, so it
probably wouldn't be too hard to find one that fits the bill here.

------
fractallyte
I don't understand... Isn't a better (neater?) solution simply to design the
logo in Inkscape and then convert the font to a path?

I did a quick test - font only, without the graphical elements - and the
resulting SVG came to 64KB, significantly less than the 120KB version in the
article.

